# Nigerian Dwarf Wethers Carting



## imaginationacres

Does anyone cart with this nigis? 
I have a pair of wethers, Fiddle and Tambourine who will be 2 in April. They are learning packing now and are makings lots of progress. I was thinking since they're very in sync with one another that they might drive well together with a cart. I'm guessing since they're smaller they wouldn't be able to drive a full size person but maybe they can pull small children? :laugh:


----------



## DebMc

I'm just starting out with a Nubie wether. I've read that a goat can pull 1.5X it's weight. So if your goat weighs a 100 lbs, it could safely pull 150 lbs including the weight of the cart. I think that formula would probably apply to a team as well. So assuming that's correct, your two nigis should be able to pull roughly 1.5 X their combined weight. Double the fun!!!! :cart: :cart:


----------



## imaginationacres

Neat! Well then they could probably pull some tots around or maybe pull a bale of hay to the hay feeder for me! I think they both weigh about 45 lbs but I'll get them on the scale at work to make sure, so they could pull about 135 lbs combined. onder:


----------



## Paige

I have heard that a goat can pull twice its wait so if you wethers are 45 each they could probably pull 135-180. Thats pretty good for mini goats!


----------



## DebMc

According to the UK Cart Goat Association, it should be a "MAXIMUM" of 1.5 X it's body weight, no more. Here's a link:

http://www.harnessgoats.co.uk/basicinfo.htm#pull

The cart I got has a third wheel which also helps to offset the full weight of the load from the goat which can be hard on their backs.

I saw some sites that offered low profile PVC looking goat carts with 4 wheels that are supposedly even kinder to your goat's back. Those wouldn't really work here due to our crummy roads (rocky dirt w/pot holes you could get lost in).

Deb Mc


----------



## flannelberry

I was looking into carting with mine too and just came across this ND carting training journal:
http://nigeriandwarfgoats.ning.com/group/workinggoats/page/page/list


----------



## Stacykins

Two Nigora kids who were just went off to live with a friend will be trained for carting! They won't be doing much, since they won't mature huge. But my friend hopes to use them to haul a small square bale of hay to her horses in the morning, rather than her or her children (the children with the goats, win!). 

She has halfingers who she uses for riding and driving, so training a goat to do something similar is definitely within her scope! It will be SO cool to see Ron and Luna with a job!


----------



## KW Farms

If you can find a cart small enough, they might be able to pull ok. I would think nigerians would be kind of small for the job, but you could always try it out and see.


----------

